# Dreamies list...



## moo-kun (Jan 19, 2020)

What if you have your dreamies list but then you see a brand new character in NH and you're like 
_OMIGOSH WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE?!_


https://imgflip.com/memegenerator

I'm so excited to see some new characters!
I just need to see them... I'm hoping for a *biiig* island population this time.
Of course, you can probably determine how many live on your island based on progress and preference so if your a 15 and under person, having a cap of 25+ wouldn't affect your preference.
I based my list off something I read and I'm so annoyed with myself for not taking a screenshot of the intervene sl quote!!! ୧( ́๑? Ԑ ?๑`)୨


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 19, 2020)

You can share your dreamies list here then after we find out what new villagers are going to be added, you can say if you're thinking about changing your list!

I'll share mine first:

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 19, 2020)

mfw no new characters:







but actually tho molly is bae


----------



## Shawna (Jan 19, 2020)

My dreamies will probably be the same as in NL.

Astrid, Rooney, Mathilda, etc.

But if Valise comes back and my @$$ is lucky enough to start with her, I will be the happiest freaking person who ever lived!    

. . . 

I would love to see new villagers too. <3333

However, I think it's more important to focus on getting the removed villagers back in first, and see if Nintendo can still add new ones  <3


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 19, 2020)

Shawna said:


> My dreamies will probably be the same as in NL.
> 
> Astrid, Rooney, Mathilda, etc.
> 
> ...



Awww, I hope you get her!!! Starting with a fave makes your experience the best! ₍ᐢ⸝⸝› ̫ ‹⸝⸝ᐢ₎
Nintendo in their recent survey announced there would be new characters. 
As you can see by my dreamies list (∗︎ᵒ̶̶̷̀ω˂̶́∗︎)੭₎₎̊₊♡︎ I'm hoping for returns too haha (・◡︎‹ )**
But they've said *new* and *old* characters will be in this game *:ஐ(●︎˘͈ ᵕ˘͈)人(˘͈ᵕ ˘͈●︎)ஐ:
So that's why I started this thread (♡︎?艸`)


----------



## Shawna (Jan 19, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Awww, I hope you get her!!! Starting with a fave makes your experience the best! ₍ᐢ⸝⸝› ̫ ‹⸝⸝ᐢ₎
> Nintendo in their recent survey announced there would be new characters.
> As you can see by my dreamies list (∗︎ᵒ̶̶̷̀ω˂̶́∗︎)੭₎₎̊₊♡︎ I'm hoping for returns too haha (・◡︎‹ )**
> But they've said *new* and *old* characters will be in this game *:ஐ(●︎˘͈ ᵕ˘͈)人(˘͈ᵕ ˘͈●︎)ஐ:
> So that's why I started this thread (♡︎?艸`)


Thank you ^v^

Here’s to both of us getting our forgotten favorite characters back, and meeting new characters we love! <333


----------



## Cheybunny (Jan 20, 2020)

Definitely going to have to go with Meringue still! Not sure who else would be my dreamies.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm really just hoping Sally is in the new game.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 20, 2020)

I don’t have real dreamies and I will probably accept any villager that moves in. I’d like Dizzy for sure at some point. It would be cool if they included some of the other older villagers that didn’t make it into the WA update and e+ villagers because I’ve never seen them before! I already have my eyes on Sven and Iggy so I really hope they are put in the game!!


----------



## Mokuren (Jan 20, 2020)

I try this time to accept all villagers ^^ We have more freedom because we can decide where they will build up their tent. I will let villagers move if they want. This way there are always new animals to meet


----------



## Shawna (Jan 20, 2020)

As for me, I am not gonna rush to get all of my dreamies.  I want to start off on getting one or two, but I also want to allow random move ins too. 

Now that we can place houses where ever we want (probably), we can allow move outs and move ins, without having to worry about them messing up our landscaping.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm like dizzy bone - I don't have absolute dreamies. I do have certain villagers I wouldn't want on the island, though, but that's another thread.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 20, 2020)

Imbri said:


> I'm like dizzy bone - I don't have absolute dreamies. I do have certain villagers I wouldn't want on the island, though, but that's another thread.




Awww Bones is cute! ( › ?̮ ‹ )
Ooo haha same! I have many who better not step foot on the island! I may have to send them to Creature Street if they do... 
( ΄◞ิ︎ .̫.̫ ◟ิ︎‵)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shawna said:


> As for me, I am not gonna rush to get all of my dreamies.  I want to start off on getting one or two, but I also want to allow random move ins too.
> 
> Now that we can place houses where ever we want (probably), we can allow move outs and move ins, without having to worry about them messing up our landscaping.




Same! I have my list, I'm obsessed with making lists - not sure why lol but it makes me happy!
I'd like to meet Scoot on my island and a few others too before I get settled! I'd like to make a little island history with villagers who have enriched their lives coming to the island and left a little piece of their heart for me to treasure ( ᵕᴗᵕ )*･☪︎?̩͙


----------



## Kaireevee (Jan 20, 2020)

Lollyyyyy, Merengue, Bianca and Bunnie


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 20, 2020)

I want Beau and the rest I’ll just let move in on their own. I got too obsessed with dreamies in new leaf lol


----------



## HoennMaster (Jan 20, 2020)

Molly and Poppy are my two absoulte must haves. Cannot wait for build a little neighborhood with the three of us.

My go to villagers who I love having are Ameila, Apollo, Bunnie, Bluebear, Hazel, Punchy, Stitches, and Phil. Would love to have them all.

Some villagers that I never really got to expeirence in New Leaf because of the tiny villager limit that I would love to try out are Marshal, Sly, Genji (who I did very very briefly have), Lucky, Bob, and Tia.


----------



## Licorice (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't have a complete list of dreamies but I have a few that I cannot live without. Also bought their amiibo cards in preparation for the game's release.

Jambette
Violet
Cesar
Rocco
Bubbles
Tabby


----------



## cicely (Jan 20, 2020)

Licorice said:


> I don't have a complete list of dreamies but I have a few that I cannot live without. Also bought their amiibo cards in preparation for the game's release.
> 
> Jambette
> Violet
> ...



It's nice to see someone has Jambette as a dreamie, I see a lot of complaints about her in particular. Her lipstick isn't THAT bad.

Don't really have a dreamie list, but I have a large amount of villagers I'm open to, as always I'm hoping to get Teddy though :3


----------



## Licorice (Jan 20, 2020)

cicely said:


> It's nice to see someone has Jambette as a dreamie, I see a lot of complaints about her in particular. Her lipstick isn't THAT bad.
> 
> Don't really have a dreamie list, but I have a large amount of villagers I'm open to, as always I'm hoping to get Teddy though :3


Jambette is a cutie regardless of her questionable makeup lmao Teddy is super cute too! I have him in my acnl town.


----------



## isabll (Jan 21, 2020)

Not doing dreamies this time, I'm just gonna go with the flow!


----------



## jiojiop (Jan 21, 2020)

I went a little too crazy pursuing my list of dreamies for NL so I'm going to try to get just a few of my dreamies and learn to love the rest of who moves in. But it would really help if they increase the villager limit for this game.

Cats: Kabuki, Ankha, Punchy
Cubs: Bluebear, Cheri, Pekoe, Maple
Elephants: Tia
Frogs: Ribbot, Gigi _(I have a soft spot for her because she was one of my first villagers and made all visitors to my town laugh)_
Koalas: Eugene _(he's a perfect laid back aussie)_
Octopi: any of them! I just want one!
Ostriches: Phoebe _(such pretty plumage...)_
Penguins: Hopper
Rabbits: Bunnie _(she moved in right beside me as one of of my first neighbors in my first AC game and never left)_, Mira, Snake
Rhinos: Merengue _(the only cute one!)_
Sheep: Willow
Squirrels: Static



Hate: Tangy & Rasher & Wart Jr (weird skin), Hazel (unibrow looks like ted bundy), Katt (gross eyes), Biskit & Spork & Coco (creepy vacant eyes), Pietro (*shudder*)... NO MONKEYS (I'm afraid of them)


----------



## TheRealWC (Jan 21, 2020)

I want to get Goldie at some point since she's my favorite but other than that I'm in the "let random villagers move in" camp. One thing I do as far as villagers however is I only like to have one of a species at a time to keep things interesting, so I'll probably stay by that since I don't plan on doing a species-based town.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 21, 2020)

Biskit
Fauna
Meow + Bow
Camofrog
Pironkon
Zoe
Nosegay
Emerald
Bow + Meow
Nindori
Coco


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jan 23, 2020)

I never really had a dreamies list before and once I tried to make one, but it just didn't work out for me. So I basically just let whoever move in. If I did had to have one dreamie in my town, I would like to have Mitzi.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 24, 2020)

Wolfgang, Freya, Fang, Cherry, Drake, Vivian, and I might give Goldie and Drake a go.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, almost forgot Teddy, Felyne and Shep.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 24, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> Biskit
> Fauna
> Meow + Bow
> Camofrog
> ...



Nosegay is so pretty and her name is beautiful too! She's like a Victorian fashionista! ♡♡♡
I'm so excited to see our dreamies!!! ✌︎(๑˃̶͈̀◡︎˂̶͈́๑)✌︎


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 28, 2020)

I might update my dreamies to include Blue Goat boy and Purple Blue Cub girl ⁄(⁄ ⁄?⁄-⁄`⁄ ⁄)⁄
I swear I'm already loving this game more and moar!!! *⃝̣◌︎⑅⃝︎◍︎♡︎◌︎*⃝̥◍︎♡︎


----------



## Misskiki (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## jefflomacy (Jan 28, 2020)

All the new ones


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 28, 2020)

I also am hoping for a huge capacity on the island. I felt like in new leaf you just had so much open space.... I want my town crawling with villagers.

You can see that houses, trees, and other things can be put right up against things like the river, so I'm hoping that means if there is less regulation on how close things can be... then you should be able to have more things, which would include houses. With furniture and everything being able to be put outside, I feel like it kinda takes away the need for public works... which again would leave more room for villagers.

Also, there is a huge emphasis on the villagers with AC, yet I feel like NL didn't really focus on that... it was more about being the neighbor and I feel like they added a crap ton of villagers just to be like "see we added a bunch." but it sucked not being able to have a lot of them. with how many villagers are available through amiibo, it just doesn't make sense that you can only utilize 10 of them. I think were in store for a big surprise when that number gets dropped and I'm so excited to know it

TELL US NINTENDOOOOOO


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 28, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> I also am hoping for a huge capacity on the island. I felt like in new leaf you just had so much open space.... I want my town crawling with villagers.
> 
> You can see that houses, trees, and other things can be put right up against things like the river, so I'm hoping that means if there is less regulation on how close things can be... then you should be able to have more things, which would include houses. With furniture and everything being able to be put outside, I feel like it kinda takes away the need for public works... which again would leave more room for villagers.
> 
> ...




OMIGOSH! I am so with you! *Nintendo Direct Dreamers unite!!!*

Right?! I really want row houses like I tried to achieve in my NL town over the ocean cliff ٩(๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵๑)۶ ?
I think we're going to be surprised by how many we can fit in town too! 
Plus I also think we'll have more villagers staying with Harv on the camping grounds across the water! So that's exciting!
People kept saying we're not gonna get more villagers, deal with it and you're not gonna get more than this etc... But I truly believe the AC team don't want us to feel lonely so we can work towards a bustling island that's full of life _and_ villagers!!! I just want a full island so I can feel like there is a lovely growing community! ୧( ́⁰⃙⃘Ԑ⁰⃙ఁ̀ )୨
I cannot, like you - wait for the direct and the bomb of info they're going to drop on us ⁄(⁄ ⁄ˊૢ⁄ ཫ ⁄ˋૢ⁄ ⁄)⁄


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 28, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> OMIGOSH! I am so with you! *Nintendo Direct Dreamers unite!!!*
> 
> Right?! I really want row houses like I tried to achieve in my NL town over the ocean cliff ٩(๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵๑)۶ ?
> I think we're going to be surprised by how many we can fit in town too!
> ...



The new problem this brings is that I had my 10 perfect villagers picked out, but if my capacity is more then I have to choose who lol

I guess I have plenty of time to think about it and look over things but, let's be real any new species or characters are going to be dropped only right before the arrival of the game itself


----------



## Nodokana (Jan 28, 2020)

I'd love to have any of my villagers in my current cartridges. However, here are a few I'd like to have in my island that I don't have: Kiki/Goldie/Lily, Blanche/Spinkles, Freya, Cole, Apollo, and O'Hare.


----------



## jeni (Jan 29, 2020)

I think the only villagers I'm dead set on having in my town are Wolfgang, Baabara, Chevre and Teddy.  Otherwise I wanna just let things happen.  It'll be fun to get a good look at the upgraded designs and the new villagers and find new favourites.  

There are so many villagers I like that I sacrificed in NL because their houses were so damn ugly lmao but I don't think this'll be a problem in NH


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

jekabu said:


> I think the only villagers I'm dead set on having in my town are Wolfgang, Baabara, Chevre and Teddy.  Otherwise I wanna just let things happen.  It'll be fun to get a good look at the upgraded designs and the new villagers and find new favourites.
> 
> There are so many villagers I like that I sacrificed in NL because their houses were so damn ugly lmao but I don't think this'll be a problem in NH



I'm hoping some villagers have had their rooms updated! I loved Tabby's modern themed house in WW more than her bath house theme in NL.
I hope we can help them decorate their houses in NH because I want to feel comfortable whilst in visiting them (๑•́ ₃ •̀๑)

I think they'll probably tell us what their theme is and what they're interested in and if you give them something else, they won't love it but they'll still use it ₍₍(  ? ᵕ `  *)⁾⁾


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## jiojiop (Jan 29, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I hope we can help them decorate their houses in NH because I want to feel comfortable whilst in visiting them (๑•́ ₃ •̀๑)



I hope for this too. I spent way too much time trying to get them to complete their furniture sets or remove uggo furni.

And please, Nintendo, for all that is good and holy, don't let their houses become garbage dumps of fish and bugs from fulfilling their requests!


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I hope for this too. I spent way too much time trying to get them to complete their furniture sets or remove uggo furni.
> 
> And please, Nintendo, for all that is good and holy, don't let their houses become garbage dumps of fish and bugs from fulfilling their requests!



OMIGOSH! YESSS! I had to keep pretending I was gonna give them a fish for their house or something that was really awful and then not giving it to them or having to refurbish stuff in Re-Tail and make hem buy it after they finally ping' after an hour ( ?థ౪థ)
No more ruination please Nintendo!!!


----------



## Neechan (Jan 29, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I hope for this too. I spent way too much time trying to get them to complete their furniture sets or remove uggo furni.
> 
> And please, Nintendo, for all that is good and holy, don't let their houses become garbage dumps of fish and bugs from fulfilling their requests!



I have NO idea why they even did this or even thought it was a good idea to populate their homes with requests of fish/bugs...it?s why I stopped doing any requests related to it.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 29, 2020)

cicely said:


> It's nice to see someone has Jambette as a dreamie, I see a lot of complaints about her in particular. Her lipstick isn't THAT bad.....:3



I had Jambette in Gamecube, I always liked her. lol, her lipstick isn't nearly as bad as that ghastly trend where women over outline their lips with dark matte lipstick. not particularly flattering on anyone.


Neechan said:


> I have NO idea why they even did this or even thought it was a good idea to populate their homes with requests of fish/bugs...it’s why I stopped doing any requests related to it.



It took me 3 months to get Kabuki to get rid of his pond smelt. I have no idea where he got it.


----------



## Brookie (Jan 29, 2020)

Just curious: Where did the term "dreamies" come from? Like how did it catch on?


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

Brookie said:


> Just curious: Where did the term "dreamies" come from? Like how did it catch on?




I always just used to call them dreamies as a shortened version of 'dream villager' I guess like-minded players all over the world did the same? It's one of those things where you're not sure where it originats from but it just is (◍︎˃̶ᗜ˂̶◍︎)✩︎


----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2020)

All I care about is Cherry.


----------



## Brookie (Jan 30, 2020)

oath2order said:


> All I care about is Cherry.



I never see anyone talk about her. Not my type but glad she's getting some love~!


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2020)

I love Cherry.
She's definately going to be on my island if I can scan her in again like New Leaf.


----------



## Verecund (Jan 31, 2020)

I don't have a full set of villagers in mind that I want, since there are a lot I really like and it's hard to choose. I'm hoping to get attached to some new villagers that I'll want to keep for a while, and I want to keep my two starters permanently, as long as they're not awful. That being said, there are a few villagers who I'd really love to get, so ranked from most wanted to least:

1. Kit
2. Gabi
3. Francine
4. Filbert
5. Mint or Pecan (I think having two snooty squirrels would be a bit much and I love them about equally)
6. Marshal

Some of the new villagers seem cool, too, but I want to see some higher-quality pictures of them before I decide how much I want them.


----------



## Toska (Jan 31, 2020)

My dreamies are:

Kiki
Molly
Kyle
Marshal
Bam

It's not a full list, but I'm also wanting to let villagers come and go as they please.


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 1, 2020)

i probably want to have the same villagers as in my town right now but i'm open to new villagers  molly has to stay though!!


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2020)

is it really too much to ask for an island of 10 kid cats


----------



## pinkfawn (Feb 1, 2020)

Nan, the goat is my #1. I love farm animals so she fits in well, even though goats aren't my favorite animals. Nan has been in ever single one of my towns since Wild World, my first game. For some reason when I first saw her, my 10 year old brain thought "a capricorn!" because I thought her little hair swirl was a crescent moon. She never moved out of my town. Then in City Folk, she also moved in after I had JUST finished talking about how much I liked her from WW to a friend.
In New Leaf she was the first one I sought out to trade. She stayed in my town until I reset the game.

Others I really like are Fauna, Diana, Beau, Whitney, Merenge, Julian, Lolly, and a few others. I hope we can have like 15 villagers in this game, or even more honestly. I just want a huge amount of animal friends.


----------

